# Work visas...



## kyuhl (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so confused about getting a work visa 
It appears that I need to make 2 trips... first to find a job and register paperwork from the employer with the Post Office and the Police Station, and have a place to live. Then I must return to the USA to the Embassy to fill out more paperwork to get the actual work visa so I can return to Italy to start working. Is this true???
Is there a more expeditious way to make the move?lane: HELP!!!

I'd really appreciate some tips and advice... I am a TEFL teacher with a specialization in Business English trying to kick start my career in Milan.

Thanks for your help, people:clap2:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's pretty much standard operating procedure throughout Europe for getting a visa with a work permit - except that it's the employer who is supposed to initiate the visa process (after getting authorization to hire a foreigner who needs a visa). The process is designed to weed out those with skills and qualifications already in oversupply in the local economy.

I'd advise not making a trip over "to find a job." Better to make initial application from the US and then plan a trip over at the first show of serious interest (like, someone suggesting an interview or face-to-face meeting to discuss a job). 

TEFL is a field that is swamped with qualified (and unqualified) candidates - including loads of British citizens who have no need of a visa to live and work in Italy. As a result, the pay isn't great and many of the jobs on offer tend to be part-time (which usually won't qualify you for a visa). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> It's pretty much standard operating procedure throughout Europe for getting a visa with a work permit - except that it's the employer who is supposed to initiate the visa process (after getting authorization to hire a foreigner who needs a visa). The process is designed to weed out those with skills and qualifications already in oversupply in the local economy.
> 
> I'd advise not making a trip over "to find a job." Better to make initial application from the US and then plan a trip over at the first show of serious interest (like, someone suggesting an interview or face-to-face meeting to discuss a job).
> 
> TEFL is a field that is swamped with qualified (and unqualified) candidates - including loads of British citizens who have no need of a visa to live and work in Italy. As a result, the pay isn't great and many of the jobs on offer tend to be part-time (which usually won't qualify you for a visa).


So it's most unlikely that anyone will sponsor you for a visa, as it's hardly likely to be santioned because of abundance of qualified applicants.


----------

